# What is BSNL EVDO?



## ajaybc (Dec 19, 2008)

One of my frnds told me about BSNL EVDO service.I google and got this: *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=370

According to it it is far better than the dataone service.2.4mbps UL for Rs.400???

Why isn't anybody using it?
I smell "conditions apply" or some other $hit.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 19, 2008)

^^2.4mbps is speed claimed by BSNL. Practically you will  never get that much. Users report it to be about 500-700kbps


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 19, 2008)

^^Still  it is better than Home 750UL right?
Then y r the ppl not using it and also BSNL not advertising it much?


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2008)

Have a look

**www.bsnldatacard.com*
*
*www.bsnlevdoclub.com*

Both are by ThinkDigit Forum members. Both are un-official websites but contain more details.


----------



## prashant007 (Dec 19, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> One of my frnds told me about BSNL EVDO service.I google and got this: *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=370
> 
> According to it it is far better than the dataone service.2.4mbps UL for Rs.400???
> 
> ...



I`M EVDO USER AND I THINK NO BODY SHUD USE IT
IT IS WORST BCOZ I`M GETTING 0 kBPS ALLWAYS AND THE EXECUTIVES SAYS WE CAN`T HELP U SO IT REALLY SUCKS



ajaybc said:


> ^^Still  it is better than Home 750UL right?
> Then y r the ppl not using it and also BSNL not advertising it much?


DONT GO FOR EVDO I`M EVDO VICTIM


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 19, 2008)

^^omg Ok


----------



## vaithy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello!!
Facts about EVDO
1. Speed mentioned is theoritical.
2 Average speed in the EVDO enabled area is about 500kbps to 1mbps.
3 Further this speed also depend the EVDO tower situated near u r home/office.
4.EVDO support backwards compatability so even if you travel with your laptop around the area of cdma signals U can geeet 60 kbps to 110kpbs (cdma speed max 144 kbps).CDMA is everywhere.
5.If the modem/device is misconfigured than u may not get any signal, and retun it to exchange office to proper activation. Also request them for not to charge rental until it properly activated.
6.It is best if u opted for rental plan instead of purchasing the modem. If the speed is not upto u r expectation U can always return it( after minimum three months).
7.If there is no CDMA/EVDO towers within 6 k.m of around the area of u r home/office than u r out of luck.. EVDO is not for U

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## ironfreak (Dec 26, 2008)

a noob Question about tower- 

the GSM, CDMA and EVDO towers are different ? For this service which of these towers are required ?


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 26, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> ^^Still  it is better than Home 750UL right?
> Then y r the ppl not using it and also BSNL not advertising it much?


Its a shared connection,speed gets divided among the no of users in that locality.
My friend have this connection,he  gets more than 1mbps in non peek hours,but many ports are blocked,port forwarding is not supported in evido modem.


----------



## din (Dec 26, 2008)

CDMA towers are used for the datacard / EVDO.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 26, 2008)

GSM and CDMA towers are different...EVDO use CDMA towers..GSM towers are concentrating on Urban areas where as CDMA(BSNL) towers are spread through rural areas... Since the rural areas are not gtting the target BB connections and internet as per GOVT decisions, EVDO is introduced as the alternative for DATAONE connections... However the policy by the BSNL is not changed now, and urban areas also getting EVDO services... Compare to rural areas EVDO services in urban areas always suffered , because of the presence of the high rise buildings, which hinder the signal strength .. so there is a inequality, where one part of area of the people getting Good signals and another  part no signal at all.

vaithy


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

*Above Tariff is for internet speed up to 144 kbps. (Tariff for CDMA EVDO card for speed up to 2.4 mbps will be intimated later, after installation of CDMA EVDO system).


----------



## din (Dec 27, 2008)

@jck

That was old notification (I mean when EVDO was not available). That is changed and EVDO details are available now.


----------

